# Flexible Backing Plates for Rotary Buffers



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Flexible Backing Plates for Rotary Buffers*

*Flexible Backing Plates provide,* 

An extra level of cushion when using a rotary buffer which helps you when buffing on curved panel and over body lines.

The flexible foam interface heps to distribute pressure more evenly over the face of the buffing pad.

They can also make the buffing process less aggressive as compared to using a stiff backing plate which can help to reduce swirls.
Currently we have two flexible backing plates besides the flexible backing plate in the 1-Pad system, which is specific to the 1-Pad buffing pads.


*The Flex-Foam Heavy Duty Rotary Backing Plate, which has a 5" Diameter*
*The Meguiar's Easy-Buff Solo Backing Plate, which has a 6" Diameter*
Below are some pictures to show the size of the backing plates relative to some popular buffing pads to help you get an idea of the fitment of the backing plate to the hook-n-loop interface on the back of the buffing pads.

*Flex-Foam HD Rotary Backing Plate* 









*Flex-Foam Backing Plate on a 5.5" CCS White Polishing Pad*









*Flex-Foam Backing Plate on a 5.5" Cyan Hydro-Tech Pad*









*Flex-Foam Backing Plate on a 5.5" Blue Finishing Flat Pad*









*Flex-Foam Backing Plate on a 5.5" on a Super Soft Gold Jewelling 6" Pad*



























*Meguiar's W66 Solo Backing Plate* 


















*W66 Flexible Backing Plate on a 7.5" DuroWool 100% Twisted Wool Cutting Pad*


















*W66 Flexible Backing Plate on a 7" Kompressor Orange Light Cutting Pad*









*M66 Backing Plate on a 6.5" CCS Red Ultrasoft Finishing Pad*









Note in this picture and all the above pictures the extra backing and or foam that sticks out past the outer edge of the backing plate. You want this extra material as a safety margin to help prevent running the outer edge of the backing plate into any painted areas, or around trim or other components like side view mirrors, rear wing spoilers, etc.










Both of these flexible backing plates are excellent backing plates to have in your tool chest to go along with your rotary buffer.

All of the above backing plates and pads work great with all rotary buffers.

:thumb:


----------

